

A White House Petition: should daylight savings time end permanently? - chicagobob
http://wh.gov/bEt

======
gte910h
More importantly, Daylight Saving Time kills people every spring:

[http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/12/eveningnews/main62...](http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/03/12/eveningnews/main6293834.shtml)

That alone is enough reason to stop it.

~~~
bunderbunder
On the other hand, that article points out that it proceeds to save lives (in
the form of reduced traffic fatalities) during the rest of the time that it's
in effect. And the springtime negative effects are due to the _change_ to DST,
not DST itself.

The better goal, perhaps, would be end standard (winter) time, not daylight
saving (summer) time.

~~~
gte910h
I don't care which time we stick to, as long as we stop changing it.

~~~
chicagobob
+5

------
bootz15
Let's add an hour every year. I like that idea!

------
bluemoon
While there are many studies that have conflicting results on whether it
reduces energy, it does affect the circadian rhythm

~~~
chicagobob
That touches on my main point. I think relatively speaking it has outlived its
usefulness, but twice a year its very disruptive to my family's daily schedule
for a few days. My kids are too young to understand it and just know that
their day is off somehow.

------
dlsspy
You spelled the name of the thing you're trying to abolish incorrectly. :/

~~~
gte910h
I'd contend the name of the thing is now actually "Daylight Savings Time"
instead of "Daylight Saving Time" as it was originally put into law.

Language is descriptive. If everyone calls a thing X, it is, by definition,
called X.

~~~
dlsspy
"Everybody" disagrees with you:

[https://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&#...</a>

~~~
gte910h
You're saying google's tendency to correct words spelling to ones it looks up
in its entire database of text is conclusive evidence on modern usage of a
word?

I'd say it's suggested search complete is probably more indicative about what
"Everyone" is expecting when they type that term:

<http://i.imgur.com/LqsSS.png> <= Picture of what autocomplete shows you

------
nullsub
it's arguably never been less disruptive to switch from DST to EST. the only
clock in my life that doesn't auto-sync to some global standard is the timex
on my wrist.

------
wavephorm
While we're at it how about we just eliminate timezones completely and just
use UTC.

~~~
jeffool
I think we should also officially adopt yyyy.mm.dd.hh.mm and the 24hr clock.
(I forget the official name of that formatting, and I'm on my phone, so I'm
lazy.)

And the International Fixed Calendar, too.

Also, metric.

~~~
DerekL
You're probably thinking of ISO 8601.

~~~
jeffool
I was, thank you!

